# Anybody tried a beetle spin blade on a crankbait?



## walleyestalker420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Was just sittin here looking at a beetle spin next to a Minnow Rap, pulled the beetle off and put the blade, and wire connector onto a Minnow Rap (connected to the split ring). It seems in theory that it would work, crank would dive, blade would spin and throw off a little more thump and flash?

I don't think it would cast very well, but trolling perhaps?


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

That's an interesting idea. I used to take different lures apart and merge them together when I was younger. came up with some crazy stuff. It's amazing what you can do with an Erie derie.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

1 way 2 find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleyestalker420 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good point Wall I, I'll have to do just that.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

some bait company out there makes a musky bait with a spinner ware the back hook goes instead of a back hook it is a spinner like a beetle spin blade. mite work trolling it too.


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

. Eyestalkr the beetle spin might work on a small crank. Worth try n. Let us know how it works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

It will probably kill some of the action of the crank. Even a large swivel on the eye will kill some action. Depends on what crank you use, and how much action it has. An original rapala it would really kill the action. Something with more action you could probably get away with it


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Smoke another one!!:lol::lol::lol:

I think the addition of anything more than feathers on the back hook severly fouls the action. Don't ask me how I know this.:evil:


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

FishKilla419 said:


> Smoke another one!!:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I think the addition of anything more than feathers on the back hook severly fouls the action. Don't ask me how I know this.:evil:


. How?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

wartfroggy said:


> It will probably kill some of the action of the crank. Even a large swivel on the eye will kill some action. Depends on what crank you use, and how much action it has. An original rapala it would really kill the action. Something with more action you could probably get away with it


. So u tie directly 2 the crank ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Wall I Chasr said:


> . So u tie directly 2 the crank ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


On a original floater rapala....yeah, usually with a rapala knot. Or sometimes a small duo-lok snap with no swivel. A large swivel will kill the action. You can get away with a small snap swivel like a coastlock on baits with more action, like a thunderstick or bomber, because even if you kill some of the action, you still have alot left.


----------



## walleyestalker420 (Aug 22, 2011)

I generally tie directly to Rapalas, I could see how it being at the back of it would foul the action, but I don't see it creating too much disturbance on the front. I'll just have to try it.

I know swivels, etc kill the action, but I would think that seeing as your line would be tied to the wire from the beetle spin that it wouldn't affect it as much, especially considering the triangle connector for the beetle spin blade could move freely on the Rapala's split ring, allowing the lure to still wobble back and forth like normal


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

. I use duo-loc snaps no swivel on all cranks. More wiggle. Imo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

walleyestalker420 said:


> Good point Wall I, I'll have to do just that.


. Well ? How does it work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walleyestalker420 (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been out yet, well i have but chasing trout/salmon. And Walleye season isn't open anywhere here yet...


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

walleyestalker420 said:


> I haven't been out yet, well i have but chasing trout/salmon. And Walleye season isn't open anywhere here yet...


. Hey! Eyestalkr ! Lets try ur idea with an Alabama rig. I think 1/4-1/2oz lipless cranks would work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

